# To those with Tunes - Can you manually regen?



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am wondering if any of the tunes out there have a way to manually regen. Or if any of the tune-makers have software that will allow this. I would like to have the ability to do this. I have learned what to watch for and pretty much how to prevent, but was just wondering in case it would ever be needed.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the tune companies said no to me when i axed them that


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

boraz said:


> the tune companies said no to me when i axed them that


That answer would actually be, "we haven't figured it out yet."


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Seems like the dealers can do it. [manual regens] So maybe... someone will figure it out.


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

tunes said:


> Seems like the dealers can do it. [manual regens] So maybe... someone will figure it out.


Get the ROM disassembly to me. I'll find it.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am wondering if any of the tunes out there have a way to manually regen. Or if any of the tune-makers have software that will allow this. I would like to have the ability to do this. I have learned what to watch for and pretty much how to prevent, but was just wondering in case it would ever be needed.


can`t with my tune . keep meaning to see if I can do it at work with latest snap on equip. car working so good I just drive it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I heard that you have to be hooked up to the GM Cloud to do it, but there's got to be a way to trick it.


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

diesel said:


> I heard that you have to be hooked up to the GM Cloud to do it, but there's got to be a way to trick it.


If you've got enough rom and ram space all you do is hook a subroutine to go to your custom regen subroutine then back to the oem routine.

It's a terribly simple concept.

You could easily set it up to do it through a simple button switch or pedal combo. (I've done it)

Some tuning company want to share their work with me I'll pay you back with this work gratis. I can show what I did for the Subaru community as proof of concept.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MPGeez said:


> If you've got enough rom and ram space all you do is hook a subroutine to go to your custom regen subroutine then back to the oem routine.
> 
> It's a terribly simple concept.
> 
> ...


Let me know if you put something like this together


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

MPGeez said:


> If you've got enough rom and ram space all you do is hook a subroutine to go to your custom regen subroutine then back to the oem routine.
> 
> It's a terribly simple concept.
> 
> ...


We'll be happy to find a way to be able to manually regen our cruzes 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

The fact they haven't shows they don't have much r&d time invested.

I reverse engineered quite a bit of an ECM as a hobby in very little time. If I was being paid for it I could figure it out in a few weeks. Then write the subroutine code with a switch or even based off an operational algorithm to do it automatically under certain variables. That's a couple days. Then patch the ROM and load it up to test.


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

The problem is how lucrative it is. If they were the only ones on the market with it they'd probably make a killing... But how big is the diesel market? Might not be worth it to a business.

This is why open source is so much better for small markets. Get one capable person with a hairbrained idea to run with it and we could have so many options opened up.

I wrote the code to provide anti-lag, rotational idle, displacement on demand, lean cruise/idle, 4 drive mode switching on the fly, hard ecu reset, a code based injector kill switch and so much more on an oem WRX computer.

Imagine if I ported it to our cars.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MPGeez said:


> The fact they haven't shows they don't have much r&d time invested.
> 
> I reverse engineered quite a bit of an ECM as a hobby in very little time. If I was being paid for it I could figure it out in a few weeks. Then write the subroutine code with a switch or even based off an operational algorithm to do it automatically under certain variables. That's a couple days. Then patch the ROM and load it up to test.


I'd pay if you could produce a working, proven product. Otherwise it's just talk.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe you could establish a selling price for your work, then poll the group and see how many would sign up. I hear that approx. 15000 diesels have been sold so it seems like there would be a potential profit to be made after the original offer.You would probably need to copywrite it for protection which takes a while. Anyway, I would be interested if it was't too expensive.


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

diesel said:


> MPGeez said:
> 
> 
> > The fact they haven't shows they don't have much r&d time invested.
> ...


It is all talk. You don't have enough money and I don't have the time or desire. I'm just illustrating how easy it is for someone that is interested.


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

tunes said:


> Maybe you could establish a selling price for your work, then poll the group and see how many would sign up. I hear that approx. 15000 diesels have been sold so it seems like there would be a potential profit to be made after the original offer.You would probably need to copywrite it for protection which takes a while. Anyway, I would be interested if it was't too expensive.


No copyright. That defeats the purpose of opensource. I'm not out to open a business.

This car is not my hobby (I thought it might be at first). I really only want to squeeze out more MPG which is entirely possible on a huge level but I don't have the time to do it all by myself. If I could get a ROM file it is a possibility. Until then it's a pipedream.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MPGeez said:


> It is all talk. You don't have enough money and I don't have the time or desire. I'm just illustrating how easy it is for someone that is interested.


... or how easy it is for someone to throw around a lot of fluff they can't back up? lol

And if it's so easy, how come the tuners haven't done it yet? They clearly have demonstrated an ability to manipulate the code. Just not that part of the code. 

I am all ears if you can back up what you say and not just throw some big words around. And thanks for your assessment of my financial situation


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

Insulting me is not motivating. If you'd like to see the code I've written you can PM me. There is no need to continue this conversation on here. I've already said this car is not my hobby.


----------

